# Grow Box Build Deatails (Space #2)



## Lifer (Mar 4, 2010)

Hey light one for the Lifer and read up for a min. With help from Other forums, family, friends and some D.I.Y. skill on my part I have put together a grow box. It looks good and I have learned a bit about what I need to do for this next project. The reason for the new box is simple. More space plus I can use my smaller box for clones and such. So here's what I'm working with this time. The closet is 6ft tall, 5ft wide and 2'3" deep. I intend to put a lil more time in the details on this space as it has to be some what stealthy. Only thing I'm really concerned about is smell. The space is in an area where no one can see or hear it or be any where near it, but the smell can be obivious. I have 2 options, 1. i can set it up to run through a carbon filter or 2. vent it directly out side. I used cfl spring bulbs in my first build and I like them and the're easy to use. I want to use cfl's in this build as well, but I'm not sure what bulbs to use and how many. I could really use some Ideas on this one. I can put it together or obtain it, but I'm not trying to spend big bucks. The rest of the design I got a pretty good Idea how I want to do It.
I plan on caulking all the inside seems of the space. Then paint the interior flat white. ( easy to clean and repaint) Maybe hang some mylar, if I can master getting it laid nice and flat and not rinkley. Use Vortex fans for intake and exhaust (I was thinking a 6" intake fan and 8" or 10" exhaust fan hooked to a filter). Put a fan inside the space to help air circulation Use what ever suggested cfl lighting and make it adjustable. I have posted my first project titled "Grow Box Build Details?" I would like to use the same design concept just on a slightly larger scale. I've got a month to work out the details, but was gonna start preping the space next week. Even though I'm gonna have space I'm not interested in growing tall plants. Like to keep em in the 3' possibly 4ft range. Dang, if that ain't a smokers rant. Anyway lil help people? Before anyone says it, I've searched the forum and have read many many threads so, yes thank you for the tip, but I'm interested in some input about things using my details.


----------

